# Pinarello FP6



## manandjoe (Apr 14, 2006)

I understand that the FP6 is made frome the same mold as the older Paris. The difference is the 30 vs 50 carbon cloth used. Does anyone have any experience with this frameset?
Ride quality? I currently ride a Cervelo S2. I was wondering if this frameset would be a step down in performance. I am interesested because of the comfort level of Pinas geometry.

Thanks


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Can't speak to the S2 differences, but my wife has a FP6 and absolutely loves it. She says hands down the most comfortable bike she has ever ridden. It does not lack in any way for performance. I take it for a spin evey time I work on it. It is a rocket off the line, corners great and is rock steady on a straight line. I don't think you will regret it. Recently there was a sale on them at competative cyclist for like $1299 IIRC. A steal at that price. Campy build for sure ;-)


----------



## manandjoe (Apr 14, 2006)

So it's .all about the carbon cloth used......and weight. I love the Italian geometry used. Pricing on a dogma vs an f3 is out of control.


----------

